# My planted betta tank! (omg FIRST)



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG First!!

Haha, anyways! This is Shiro's 5 gallon planted tank, that I set up yesterday! I'll post more pictures later! 










Here's a video of it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEeLJwBJ6Hk&feature=plcp 
Watch in HD!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous tank and fish!! I hope everything grows well for you


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW! SO pretty!!

WHY MUST I KILL MOST PLANTS? Dx


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay!

Soon I too will have a thread here!


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Very nice tank  what plants are those?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I was wondering what this section was.. 

Your tank is nice, what plant is the one that looks like lettuce?

How long have those plants been growing there? 

I thought substrate that large, would be bad for plants?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ZOMG there's a planted tank forum!!!!!!!!!!! 
omgomgomgomgomgomgomg
:O
awessssoommmmeeeeee!!!!
sorry... I had to vent my excitement somewhere...

I had a fish called shiro too! cept she passed recently D: what is that ground cover that you have? 
I love your anubias!
can you post a plant stocking list for us?

I also agree that the gravel should be finer  but all the green leafiness looks lovely 
If there is a singular giant centerpiece plant, that will look even betterXd


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your betta looks like he's really enjoying his planted home. What kind of plants are in the tank?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks so much for the compliments!! 
I'm not 100% positive what all I have in there, but here's what I think
3-4 Red Ludwigia, 1 anubius, 2 amazon swords, 1 lonely java fern (lol), maybe some Anubias lanceolata, some micro sword, and moneywort? 

idk sorry I had like 10 minutes in Petsmart to get everything for that tank.... >.<' I took that picture right when I got the plants established and the fish in  Only like 2 days haha My first planted tank


----------

